# DHEA



## astra (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi

My fertility cons had suggested that I could try taking a DHEA supplement to improve egg quality and quantity. I don't seem to be able to get a prescription for this nor can I buy it over the counter. The only place to get it from is internet sites but I have no idea about which sites are reputable nor why it is so difficult to get hold of here whereas apparently in the states it is used a lot. Hope you can help

thanks 

astra x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Astra,

DHEA is not clasified as a medicine in this country and cannot be prescribed. There is not a licensed product available and I'm not aware if it is the sort of thing readily available via herbalist/supplemet wholesalers. Most people purchase it via the USA from wholesale websites. As to reputable companies then it is impossible to say, anyone can set up an internet site and flog whatever they like (assuming it is a legal activity.... or sometimes not!) As your consultant has suggested this then I'm assuming he has experience of other patients using this. He should really be the one to advise and take some responsibilty for this if he is recommending you use it.

Have a read of some of the DHEA threads on the complimentary approaches board  Click Here
to see what other FF's have done in this situation, it might help.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

